# That was super scary-SNAKES!!!!!!!!!!



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

Ok. Yesterday evening I begged my mom and finally she decided to come on a walk with me and Stewy, my soon-to-be working goat. There is a very nice ATV trail just across the street. Wooded and wide, then walk about 500 ft and you come to a pleasant creek that you can walk the goats in and wade in. Very nice, and you can keep going for a very long way, but I usually just go to the creek and head back. So me and my mom and Stewy [and the dogs of course] start walking, then about 100 ft in, I stop. I see something about 10 ft in front of me. They look like vines at first, but then I look closer. These are not one, but two, probably 4-6 ft long black snakes in front of me!! They were probably 2.5 inches [maybe bigger] in diameter. They were sort of huddled next to each other on the side of the trail. Huge!!! My mom doesn't make out what they are at first, so I'm like, ''Mom, those are black snakes''. So of course we turn around [very quickly] and just walk down the road. 
Don't get me wrong, I like snakes, but of course they aren't my favorite animal. I am just like my mom on how I feel about them. I don't mind holding little garter snakes, or holding giant, tame boas when I have the chance. I just don't like them in our house, or seeing large ones outside. We have lived here in Ohio for a year and half, and although our neighbors see them all the time, these are the first I have seen here. And hopefully, but in reality its quite in possible, they are the last. Just thought I would share.
Ashlyn


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh black racers are really harmless. I know they can be scary looking but I find them cool


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, No if I see a snake at all, I FREAK out. I was at my desk at work and I looked outside the door and I thought I had to jump on my desk. It was two pieces of glass away.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I just saw the first snake of the season on Friday, a huge black snake. They are very docile and good to have around. And since I don't have chickens I don't worry about them. Unfortunatly though we do have poisonous snakes around here as well, which I have seen several of. I actually have had several snakes in my life, 2 ball pythons and 2 corn snakes. As well as another one but I forgot what is was called. Anyways, I love snakes. :greengrin: But I don't like it when they surprise me!!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If I see them before they startle me they are ok...if I am surprised it freaks me out!! I am really anxious for at least one to inhabit the barn..as long as I know where it is...the mice are horrible!! My beagle mix actually "trailed" one though I figure he found a bunny burrow NOT!! He dug a 3 foot black snake out of its hole...killed it and then started swinging it around but refused to let me take it from him. The thing that does bother me is that we have Copperheads and Timber Rattlers, the latter being more common around the ridges...I think they serve a purpose...just as long as I see them first!


----------



## gnomes'n'goats (Oct 8, 2007)

I think I'm the only gal on earth who thinks snakes are cute. 

Such cute little snakies!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

> I think I'm the only gal on earth who thinks snakes are cute.


I think you may be one of the few girls that feel this way too! :ROFL:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I had been riding my horse on a competitive ride in Utah. Several of us were together and had to go through a gate. My friend walked her horse through the gate and then I came through with Julie. We were half way through when Julie screamed and lurched away from me, pulling the reins out of my hand. It was so fast and furious I had no idea what just happened. As I quickly turned (I had lost control of my horse!) I grab her I saw this THING strike at her hind quarters! It was a huge rattle snake! It was apparently curled up on a big rock beside the gate. At least two other horses and rider had gone through the gate before me. Everybody "freaked out", Julie went running and bucking down the fence line...looked like a bronco! Horses, riders all going different directions at once. We don't know where the snake went, they were searching frantically, I was trying to catch my horse and then calm her down.

What a trip, we were still a few miles from the finish. And the trailer. We all went over her with a "fine tooth comb" to see if we could tell if she'd been biten. Finally we decided that she hadn't. We all calmed down and made it back to the trailhead. There is usually a cook-out and then they get times, etc. I just loaded up and sped home. I was never so happy to leave a place in my life!

So, yeh, I'm afraid of snakes! :GAAH:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't like them at all....but we mostly have rattle snakes around here so maybe that's why!!  No fun...and then my Mom got bitten by a copperhead once...so no snakes for me if I can help it!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

gnomes'n'goats said:


> I think I'm the only gal on earth who thinks snakes are cute.
> 
> Such cute little snakies!


LOL I think they are too :slapfloor:

I like snakes, I think they are really cool. We don't have many here though  One time there was a garter snake in the basement, my mom and brothers freaked out about it but I just went down and picked it up, I let it crawl up my arm too. I put him where there were plenty of mice to catch


----------

